# What are the advantages of different plows?



## jeremey (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey guys. I was wondering if somebody could explain to me what the advantages of certain plows. I'm completely new to the biz, and as I'm reading on here, I see people talking about v-plows, 9 ft blades, wings, straight blades, etc... what does all this mean and what are the advantages? I just bought a 7'6" ft Meyer Plow (just picked it up for $2,500 with everything and it's all brand new... kinda pumped about it xysport). Any comments are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Trip edge plows blow your tranny. Full trip plows save them

Trip Edge plow just bottom trips Blade stay straight when you a man hole cover but jumps.( Blows trannys)










Full trip plow like your myer. The whole blade flops over. (saves your tranny)


----------



## jeremey (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank God. I was expecting you to say that mine was a Trip edge! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

V's are a mid-hinged plow designed to work in a V(Scoop) and ^ position (Vee) the main advantage of this is the scoop postion that works somewhat like a bucket to corral snow and not let it fall off the sides as would when normally windrowing.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BigDave12768;789783 said:


> Trip edge plows blow your tranny. Full trip plows save them
> Trip Edge plow just bottom trips Blade stay straight when you a man hole cover but jumps.( Blows trannys)
> Full trip plow like your myer. The whole blade flops over. (saves your tranny)


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

at least you bought your plow before you asked this question.

v-plows are for plowing parking lots full of V's or vehicles, 9 ft blades are blades that have 9 feet across the bottom, wings are for going really fast (flying), straight blades are for picking up chicks who like plows.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Now that is damn funny


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Longae29;789837 said:


> at least you bought your plow before you asked this question.
> 
> v-plows are for plowing parking lots full of V's or vehicles, 9 ft blades are blades that have 9 feet across the bottom, wings are for going really fast (flying), straight blades are for picking up chicks who like plows.


Witty:salute:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

FISHER!! FISHER!! FISHER!! FISHER!! FISHER!! FISHER!! FISHER!! FISHER!! FISHER!! 

In all seriousness, well SOME seriousness, It would help to know what kind/size of truck you have, and what kind of plowing you intend to do.

As for V plows, they are good for scooping snow in a parking lot as mentioned, but even more valuable for breaking things open in the vee position, especially if it's heavy and/or deep. You don't have to worry about the blade pulling you to one side or the other. I plow some camp roads, and really tough driveways. I wouldn't consider them without the V. 

As for trip edge/full trip, I heard the full trip will blow your transfer case. Anyone else want to say they heard that too?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

I would say that more people than not have broken a truck when plowing, regardless of the design of the plow. I haven't, but 9 out of 10 people I know have. It's kind of odd since I spent the last 7 seasons in someone elses junk equipment.


----------



## jeremey (Jul 16, 2009)

Longae29;789837 said:


> at least you bought your plow before you asked this question.


Probably would have been a good idea. I'm getting a few more trucks with plows, so it's not a complete waist of a question


----------



## jeremey (Jul 16, 2009)

Chrisxl64;789798 said:


> V's are a mid-hinged plow designed to work in a V(Scoop) and ^ position (Vee) the main advantage of this is the scoop position that works somewhat like a bucket to corral snow and not let it fall off the sides as would when normally windrowing.


So, first of all... what is windrowing? Secondly, what kind of truck can you put a v-plow on? They're pretty big blades, aren't they? I have a '95 f-250 (gas).

I'm plowing small to medium size lots in Denver (restaurants, churches and some elementary & middle schools). All of them are pretty open and have few obsticals to go around.

I'm also getting another truck... should I get a diesel and put a big plow on it?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Go see Nick at Lamberts he'll hook you up

[email protected]


----------



## jeremey (Jul 16, 2009)

That's so funny you say that... John Lampert (and his family) are my wife's long-time family friends - John is actually the one that sold me the plow. He said it was a sweet set-up and a smokin deal, so I took his advice and bought it! Glad to hear good deedback about them... helps me feel better about the advice I got


----------



## jeremey (Jul 16, 2009)

Ooops... after I posted, I saw that you said LamBert's, not LamPert's... my bad. Lampert's has a guy named nick that works their too (unless you are are talking about Lampert Hitch??... wow, I've made this way more confusing than it ever had to be )


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

jeremey;789926 said:


> So, first of all... what is windrowing? Secondly, what kind of truck can you put a v-plow on? They're pretty big blades, aren't they? I have a '95 f-250 (gas).
> 
> I'm plowing small to medium size lots in Denver (restaurants, churches and some elementary & middle schools). All of them are pretty open and have few obsticals to go around.
> 
> I'm also getting another truck... should I get a diesel and put a big plow on it?


Windrowing is when a blizzard comes in and you have both windows open and snow builds up on the door sill and window controls. and you have to use you hand like a paddle over and over to keep the snow off the sill.

V plows can only be put on trucks that have a flux capacitor as it take 1.21 jigawatts to run the plow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If I may be so bold, forward, rude.......

How does a guy that apparently knows absolutely zero about snow plowing land contracts for restaurants, schools, and churches?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

And you should use this video as example as to what your attitude should be wwhile plowing.


----------



## jeremey (Jul 16, 2009)

BigDave12768;789974 said:


> Windrowing is when a blizzard comes in and you have both windows open and snow builds up on the door sill and window controls. and you have to use you hand like a paddle over and over to keep the snow off the sill.
> 
> V plows can only be put on trucks that have a flux capacitor as it take 1.21 jigawatts to run the plow.


LOL...that's hilarious. I think that may be the fist time I've actually literally laughed out loud in a while!



2COR517;789986 said:


> If I may be so bold, forward, rude.......
> 
> How does a guy that apparently knows absolutely zero about snow plowing land contracts for restaurants, schools, and churches?


In all honestly, I've owned a small business and I've lived in this part of town all of my life. I know a lot of people that happen to like me, I guess. I'm just honest with them - I tell them I run the business side of it and that I'm new, but the guys that work with me know what they're doing (which, they do). I also don't under-bid their current contract prices. So far, and I'm not kidding, I've been slightly bidding above their current contracts (you get what you pay for, right?).

I seriously think this area has been so bombarded with people that are just looking to make a quick buck, that any contractor that actually treats a client with some professionalism is like a breath of fresh air. I've been knocking on the doors of businesses all around my area, and at least half of the owners and managers have told me that they "hate" their current contractors. It's not that they're unsatisfied, they literally hate the contractor. I think it's like that in any service business though, but that's just me on my little soap box.


----------



## jeremey (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice video. I saw this one on there, too... pretty sure this can out push my truck:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

jeremey;790007 said:


> LOL...that's hilarious. I think that may be the fist time I've actually literally laughed out loud in a while!
> 
> In all honestly, I've owned a small business and I've lived in this part of town all of my life. I know a lot of people that happen to like me, I guess. I'm just honest with them - I tell them I run the business side of it and that I'm new, but the guys that work with me know what they're doing (which, they do). I also don't under-bid their current contract prices. So far, and I'm not kidding, I've been slightly bidding above their current contracts (you get what you pay for, right?).
> 
> I seriously think this area has been so bombarded with people that are just looking to make a quick buck, that any contractor that actually treats a client with some professionalism is like a breath of fresh air. I've been knocking on the doors of businesses all around my area, and at least half of the owners and managers have told me that they "hate" their current contractors. It's not that they're unsatisfied, they literally hate the contractor. I think it's like that in any service business though, but that's just me on my little soap box.


Ahhhh..... now I understand. A little professionalism goes a long way. I have been blessed to be able to actually communicate with customers in trades that are largely filled by guys that aren't too bright - remodeling/roofing/plowing.

It's nice when you can go meet the customer, name your price (still being fair) and have them ask you when you can start.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jeremey;789939 said:


> Ooops... after I posted, I saw that you said LamBert's, not LamPert's... my bad. Lampert's has a guy named nick that works their too (unless you are are talking about Lampert Hitch??... wow, I've made this way more confusing than it ever had to be )


No same place I just misspelled it Stop by, I'm sure Nick will give you the tour and answer all your questions. If your feeling real friendly you could offer to loan him some unmarked skin to ink up


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;790034 said:


> No same place I just misspelled it


Blame it on acute contamination of the spectacles.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

B&B;790037 said:


> Blame it on acute contamination of the spectacles.


Well, at least he found them. Probably lost again already.


----------

